# Seat re-trim help



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Any recommendations on companies to do seat re-trim.

it's for the mates BMW e46 side bolster sort of grey suede 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Morning.

Whereabouts are you located mate? Baron of Top Secret Evolution has done good work for us before,based up in Campsie with Sound in Motion.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I've used Martin at Autotrim before... good work and not hard to pay :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

No personal experience, but this guy was recommended to me in Ballymena
arekcardesign/


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

I had my e46 m3 imola drivers seat retrimmed by premier car trim in Warrington and done an amazing job. Funnily enough when I dropped my car off he had just completed a drivers bolster on an e46 coupe in alcanter and it looked amazing. Top quality work!


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Just realised it's in the Ireland section, never mind!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, will put him onto these guys.

based in Banbridge.


----------

